# ?zoom האם ברצונך לאפשר לעמוד זה לפתוח את



## Ali Smith

What does it mean here though?

האם ברצונך לעמוד זה לפתוח את zoom?

Do you want to be standing this to open Zoom?


----------



## shalom00

עמוד also means "page". 
Could it be referring to a web page?


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> האם ברצונך לעמוד זה לפתוח את zoom?


It doesn't make sense. Are you sure this is the sentence?


----------



## Ali Smith

Sorry, please see my corrected post. I've changed the position of "zoom".


----------



## Drink

Israelis are experienced at reading poorly formatted bidirectional text, so the position of "zoom" is not what was confusing people. The sentence simply doesn't make sense. Are you sure לעמוד is not a misspelling of something?


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, I'm sure it's not a misspelling. Please see the attachment.


----------



## shalom00

As I wrote previously, עמוד here means 'page', in the sense of Internet web page.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you, shalom00! How would you translate האם ברצונך לעמוד זה לפתוח את zoom? though?


----------



## shalom00

Do you want to allow this page to open "zoom.us"?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's not a misspelling. Please see the attachment.



Ahh. The problem is you forgot to include the word לאפשר! With this word it makes perfect sense. עמוד זה means "this page".

Always important to double check the original


----------



## Ali Smith

Sorry, drink!


----------

